# video kommentar nicht möglich



## Dwíght. (5. November 2011)

hallo,

um es kurz zu machen, ich würde gern ein video auf buffed kommentieren aber es geht nicht. jedes mal erscheint unten der hinweis "Logge dich ein, um ein Kommentar zu hinterlassen" folgt man dann dem link -> "Du bist bereits eingeloggt!"

kann mir bitte jemand helfen bzw. einen link geben an wehn ich mich wenden kann?!

vielen dank!


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

Für Kommentare auf vid.buffed.de benötigst du einen Account von unserem Videopartner www.hardwareclips.com.
Der buffed.de-Account funktioniert da nicht - wir posten aber alle Videos auch auf buffed.de, wo du dann kommentieren kannst.


----------



## -Rhodan- (5. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für Kommentare auf vid.buffed.de benötigst du einen Account von unserem Videopartner www.hardwareclips.com.
> Der buffed.de-Account funktioniert da nicht - wir posten aber alle Videos auch auf buffed.de, wo du dann kommentieren kannst.



Ich habe einen Account bei www.hardwareclips.com gemacht aber es steht trotzdem "Logge dich ein, um ein Kommentar zu hinterlassen" da. ES geht um "Playtime Show 33: Mit Stargast Max Schaefer und Gewinnspiel". Ich finde auch nirgendwo en Buffed-Video. Warum ist das so kompliziert bei euch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Oktober 2012)

Da fehlt mal wieder der Artikel zu dem Video. Sollte eigentlich automatisch mit erscheinen.

PS: Hast du dich via http://vid.buffed.de/signup angemeldet?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Oktober 2012)

Sorry für Doppelpost:

Hier ist die News: http://www.buffed.de/Playtime-Thema-237457/News/Playtime-Show-33-Deutsche-Fassung-von-Torchlight-2-Battlefield-3-Gewinnspiel-Mario-trifft-Skyrim-und-weitere-Themen-1028449/


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2012)

-Rhodan- schrieb:


> Warum ist das so kompliziert bei euch.



Weil wir auf den Dienstleister für die Videos aus Gründen der Infrastruktur zurückgreifen. Aber wir können leider keinen Support zum Loginsystem von Hardwareclips geben.


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

am besten wär ja alle videos auf youtube dann könnte man sie auch besser einbinden und teilen aber denk mal das passt mit der besagten infrastruktur nicht zusammen


----------

